# US: Medical Marijuana Case Against Feds Heads To Court



## Goldie (Apr 4, 2005)

Medical Marijuana Case Against Feds Heads To Court
April 4, 2005

Two Bay Area medical marijuana patients could find out as soon as Monday if they can use marijuana without the fear of federal prosecution.

In California, medical marijuana patients are protected under state law. But federal law supersedes state law and agents can arrest people for using marijuana at any time.

Angel Raich is a medical marijuana patient and is suing, saying it is the only way to treat her diseases. 

Raich filed a lawsuit against the federal government three years ago.

"I was really afraid that the federal government would come in and knock down my door and arrest me and take me into custody and because I'm so ill and because cannabis is a life support for me I wouldn't have the opportunity to put on a defense," she said.

Raich's case already won in the Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals.

Supporters of the medical marijuana law say if she wins, it could change the landscape of United States' marijuana policy. 

Copyright 2005 by NBC11.com

http://www.nbc11.com/news/4343363/detail.html


----------

